# Solved: geforce 7300 le dual monitor support?



## computerpain (Nov 25, 2002)

Hello,
A computer at work has geforce geforce 7300 le. It has whan socket for the monitor and one oddly shaped white one. Is it possible to run two monitors? Is there some sort of adapter?

Thanks,
Computerpain


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

I think a Y adapter or splitter


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

The white socket is DVI output, so all you have to do is hook it up to another monitor. Most LCD monitors have both VGA (blue plug) and DVI input, but if the monitor you have only has VGA, you'll have to get a VGA-DVI adapter or a cable with VGA on one end and DVI on the other.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

stantley,
While there are a lot of monitors out there that have both analog and dvi ports, I don't think it is even close to say that most have both, it is quite the opposite actually.


----------



## computerpain (Nov 25, 2002)

thanks for giving me the great info. I will go pick up an adapter today.

Thanks,
Computerpain


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You're welcome  You could mark this thread solved.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.*


----------

